# Biken In Ratingen/Umgebung



## Sarah86 (26. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen!

ich suche ein paar nette Leute, die -wie ich- Anfänger was Können und Kondition betrifft sind oder sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen... 

bedingt durch die Arbeit kann ich vorzugsweise am WE oder erst spät. 

Wer interesse hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Suptra2207 (12. Juni 2010)

Hey,

ich suche auch jemanden zum Mountainbiken in und um Ratingen. 
Komme aus Hösel und auch noch Anfänger was das Können betrifft.

Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlelink (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich alle Parts für mein Bike zusammen habe, schließe ich mich gerne auch mal am WE bzw. nach der Arbeit an.

Komme aus Erkrath, habe es also auch nicht sooo weit.


----------



## Sarah86 (20. Juni 2010)

ja das klingt doch super! muss am Dienstag nur noch meine mündliche Prügung ablegen und dann kann man ja mal gucken, ob man sich trifft


----------



## Crank Toys (10. August 2010)

Hi!

...komme aus Angermund und bin recht regelmäßig in den Ratinger Wäldern unterwegs. Mein Konditionslevel ist eher im unteren Bereich. Technisch sieht es da schon besser aus ;-)

Würde mich einer gemütlichen Runde gerne anschließen 

Cheers, 


Benny


----------

